# Radical? Militant??



## Mady (Feb 26, 2007)

I just thought that you would all find this amusing. When I was in highschool I tryed to go onto the older version of the site and a message came up saying that it was blocked because it was "A radical/militant political site" xD


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 1, 2007)

*Madison Grainer wrote:*


> I just thought that you would all find this amusing. When I was in highschool I tryed to go onto the older version of the site and a message came up saying that it was blocked because it was "A radical/militant political site" xD



HAHAHAHAHA.... that's right, we're over throwing the government, one hobo at a time 

although in all seriousness, i try to make stp as radical as possible hehe


----------



## ogre (Dec 3, 2007)

mine says "weighted phrase limit exceded" i geuss anarchy can now be spelled with four letters


----------

